# Neues Notebook



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

da mein altes Notebook gestern entgültig den Geist aufgegeben hat, brauche ich jetzt dringend ein neues. Ich schwanke zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten:

LENOVO IDEAPAD G505s 59387536 Notebook (39cm (15,6"); A10-5750M; 8GB; 1000GB Hybrid; FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de
HP Pavilion 17-e026sg Gaming Notebook 17,3" [A10 Quad-Core;8GB;500GB;Radeon HD 8670M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich tendiere ja zum HP Compaq, allerdings ist das ein 17" und ich muss ihn öfter transportieren. Hier wäre der Lenovo von Vorteil, aber ich denke da ist die Grafikkarte schwächer. Es sollte auch ab und zu mal ein Spiel darauf laufen, geringe bis mittlere Details reichen mir.
Ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den GraKas mekbar oder vernachlassigbar? Ich kenne mich mit mobilen Grafikkarten leider gar nicht aus .

Wenn natürlich jemand ein besseres Angebot für max. 500 Euro findet, immer her damit


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Zwischen den beiden AMD-Karten liegen halt auch schon ca 20%, hier AMD Radeon HD 8570M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und AMD Radeon HD 8670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und auch die stärkere ist nicht dolle.


Schau doch auch mal bei Saturn&co, zB  das TOSHIBA Satellite C50-A-1DN I3-3110M/4GB/500GB Notebooks kaufen bei Saturn  ist um Welten stärker. Ist halt die Frage, ob das oder ein ähnliches kurzfristig verfügbar sind. Aber ne Nvidia 630/635/640m oder 730/740m sollte an sich zu finden sein für den Preis. 

Bei notebooksbilliger Toshiba Satellite C50-A-1DN i3-3110M, 4GB RAM, 500 GB + Windows bei notebooksbilliger.de scheint das gleiche Modell zu sein. Und ist sogar mit Windows, kannst ja die alte Lizenz des anderen Notebooks verkaufen. Das gibt es u.a. auch bei Amazon Toshiba Satellite C50-A-180 (PSCGAE-04300XGR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder auch das hier ebenfalls mit windows bei cyberport Lenovo G580, Core i5-3230M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, GeForce GT 635M, Windows 8 (59387111) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder eines ohne Windows für 430€ ebenfalls bei cyberport MSI CX61-i330M245FD (0016GB11-SKU10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist der i3 gleichauf mit dem AMD Prozessor aus meinen Links? Prozessorleistung wird bei dem Notebook durchaus gebraucht, da ich ihn für mein Nebengewerbe brauche, und da auch mal Prozessorlastige Programme laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Laut Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  platziert sich der core i3-3110 auf Platz 117, der AMD auf Rang 163. Ist natürlich schwer zu sagen, ob DEINE Software jetzt vlt durch die echten vier Kerne des AMDs dann doch besser dort läuft.

Was hattest Du denn bisher?


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2013)

einen 2.9 Ghz Dualcore von Intel, der war aber schon ziemlich an der Grenze zum "Reicht nicht mehr". Aber ich gehe davon aus das der i3 schon nen Vorteil gegenüber einem 6 Jahre alten Prozessor hat.

Was wäre mit diesem hier?http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...hp+pavilion+15+n029eg+gaming+notebook+schwarz

Aber der Prozessortakt ist da etwas sehr niedrig, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall. Is halt allgemein die Frage, ob Du nicht doch was mehr investierst. ich mein: du machst auch Geld damit   Ich würd nen stärkeren core i5, zB http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00DQVKHC6  der taktet dann bis 3,2GHz hoch bei Bedarf. Die core i3 nicht. Das eine Lenovo, was ich postete, hat auch nen core i5, aber dafür ne etwas schwächer Graka als das bei Amazon - aber trotzdem noch besser als die beiden AMD-Karten.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab noch einen gefunden:
Lenovo IdeaPad G700 59387533 Notebook [17,3"; i5 3230M; 4GB; 500GB; GT 720M; FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Der is schwächer als der Lenovo G580, den ich postete (gleiche CPU, aber bessere Graka) und der noch Windows dabei hat für ebenfalls 500€. UND der hat 17,3 Zoll, "mein" Lenovo 15,6 Zoll.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2013)

> Auf jeden Fall. Is halt allgemein die Frage, ob Du nicht doch was mehr investierst. ich mein: du machst auch Geld damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui, das geht dann schon heftig übers Budget . Ich muss den Läppi halt auch auf finanzierung nehmen, das is bei Amazon immer schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ui, das geht dann schon heftig übers Budget . Ich muss den Läppi halt auch auf finanzierung nehmen, das is bei Amazon immer schlecht.



Was machst Du denn UNlukratives, dass es an 80€ scheitert? ^^  Und kein Dispo? 80€ "Miese" für 1-2 Monate sind maximal 2-3€ Zinsen.

Und siehe mein Posting davor


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, unlukrativ ist es nicht. Der Kauf eines Laptops war halt zur Zeit nicht unbedingt geplant. Dispo ist für die Bezahlung einer Beerdigung drauf gegangen, da is nix mehr zu holen. Bei NBB könnte ich über meine Kundenkarte finanzieren, problemlos. Aber die überweisen auch Beträge von der VISA aufs Konto, dann könnte ich den G580 nehmen. Meine Güte, schnell an ein gutes Notebook zu kommen ist grausam.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du es aber sowieso finanzieren lässt, versteh ich nicht ganz, wo das Problem bei zB 100€ mehr ist - Du machst ja sicher nicht nur ne Ratenzahlung über nur 6 Monate, grad wenn du derzeit SO knapp bei Kasse bist, sondern mindestens 12 Monate, damit es pro Monat nicht zu viel wird, oder? Dann zahlst Du halt pro Monat vlt 8-10€ mehr oder so, wenn Du bei 12 Monaten ein 100€ teureres nimmst das sollte doch möglich sein...?

Dann würd ich nämlich das hier vorschlagen, wenn es unbedingt bei notebooksbilliger sein soll ASUS X550VB-XX047H Notebook (8GB RAM, 500GB HDD, 2GB GT740M) bei notebooksbilliger.de


PS: ich glaub Saturn hat derzeit 0%-Finanzierung,


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2013)

Weil mein Finanzierungsrahmen bei NBB nur noch 500 Euro beträgt . Und ob ich bei einer anderen Bank noch eine weitere Finanzierung durch kriege, steht in den Sternen.

Ach ja, der nächst Saturn ist bei uns eine Stunde Autofahrt entfernt


----------



## Shorty484 (31. Oktober 2013)

So, mein Neuer ist gestern eingetroffen. Ich habe mich nun doch für den Lenovo mit der GT 635M entschieden und muss sagen die reicht mir völlig zum gelegentlichen Zocken (wenn man 6 Jahre mit einer GT8400M 256MB gereicht hat, sicherlich auch nicht verwunderlich ). Nur an Windows 8 muss ich mich wohl noch gewöhnen.

Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge, das hat mich schon ein Stück weiter gebracht.


----------

